# FN FAL, brazilian style...



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Shot my first FN Fal. Damn nice shooter.. Everyone should have one.
This was a DSA receiver with Brazilian everything else.
Only issue was he didnt have the round front site adjuster.. 
But dang, not as nice as the M1, but its a keeper..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Got two with Brazilian receivers (Embel), West German army surplus parts kits, all brand new parts.

They are my second or third go to rifle a toss between them and my 308 Galil.

Have around 100 mags for them, mostly German, most are loaded.

Front handguard are Argentine surplus from the Falklands War but brand new.

Don't like the steel ones, you freeze in winter and burn hands in summer.

Just remember it take metric mags not inch pattern like the L1A1.

If you needed to know how to tell the difference, just ask.

All in all they are great guns, less felt recoil than an M1A.

Do you know how to adjust the gas properly?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Got two with Brazilian receivers (Embel), West German army surplus parts kits, all brand new parts.
> 
> They are my second or third go to rifle a toss between them and my 308 Galil.
> 
> ...


Not my rifle. I have no idea the gas operation.. He showed me that it is adjustable and all I asked is why? I thought for extremely dirty and needed as much gas and suppressors?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Not my rifle. I have no idea the gas operation.. He showed me that it is adjustable and all I asked is why? I thought for extremely dirty and needed as much gas and suppressors?


The rifle was not designed for suppressors and the gas is not regulated for it in that way, It can be shut off for grenade launching.

It is designed for fouling as you said,

plus variations in gas pressure in the rounds from country to country even though they are supposed to be the same NATO standard.

In Nippon, jap 7.62 NATO with purple primers will not work in either a M 14 or an FAL way to low a pressure.

I thought it was yours, You need to get one!:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> The rifle was not designed for suppressors and the gas is not regulated for in in that way, It can be shut off for grenade launching.
> 
> It is designed for fouling as you said plus variations in gas pressure in the rounds from country to country even though they are to be the same NATO standard.
> 
> ...


My co worker is definitely making me want one. He has two now, and Israeli one and the Brazilian. Not really heavy either..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> My co worker is definitely making me want one. He has two now, and Israeli one and the Brazilian. Not really heavy either..


:tango_face_smile::tango_face_smile::tango_face_smile::tango_face_smile::tango_face_smile:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

He is now talking grenade launcher, as I told him what he could do.... Boy is his wife going to be mad....


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

The FAL fired rifle grenades like they did in WW2. There is a gas plug above the barrel in the fore stock that you would rotate 180 degrees to shut off gas from cycling the piston. The gas regulator is a ring just behind the sight block. adjust and shoot till the guns cycling becomes unreliable then dial back a notch or two. This will cycle the gun but not beat up the parts.


Steve40th said:


> He is now talking grenade launcher, as I told him what he could do.... Boy is his wife going to be mad....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> The FAL fired rifle grenades like they did in WW2. There is a gas plug above the barrel in the fore stock that you would rotate 180 degrees to shut off gas from cycling the piston. The gas regulator is a ring just behind the sight block. adjust and shoot till the guns cycling becomes unreliable then dial back a notch or two. This will cycle the gun but not beat up the parts.


Uh, that would be 90 degrees on the plug, 180 would remove it.

The brits did not, to the best of my knowledge, use a grenade launcher like ours unless they used ours on our rifles.

Theirs was a cup type discharger, I have one here somewhere for the #4 Enfield.

Have fired many HEDP, Energa grenades from FNFAL's, M1's and M14's. plus an assortment of other types of ordnance.

I still have a scar where the grenade retaining spring came off and imbedded itself in my cheekbone.

Here is an old picture of my US collection.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

He need the tool to adjust this, or he will make his own.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> He need the tool to adjust this, or he will make his own.


It will be easy enough to make, could do one here if I needed one, have the Bundeswehr issued one for mine, it is different though.

There is damage there to the gas block where someone tried to use the wrong tool on it,

just in front of the gas regulator slot and almost on the opposite side.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> It will be easy enough to make, could do one here if I needed one, have the Bundeswehr issued one for mine, it is different though.
> 
> There is damage there to the gas block where someone tried to use the wrong tool on it,
> 
> just in front of the gas regulator slot and almost on the opposite side.


He has one on wait list or something at DSA. He is the one that nicked the damaged the block...


----------

